# Homemade HW meds?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Have a question:

I heard a rescue group founder say that she has taught her foster homes how to make their own HW meds. ANyone ever heard of that or know if it's legit?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do they use Ivermectin? You can get it from Tractor supply and do it yourself.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is absolutely legit. You just buy the ivermectin and dose it yourself- same stuff they use in heart guard but for mere pennies. Vets aren't supposed to endorse this though as the ivermectin isn't labeled for dogs, just cattle and swine. And be aware that a high dose of ivermectin can interfere with comfortis so if the pet uses comfortis for fleas, or if the dog is a small dog or puppy, getting the dilution right is important. 

http://www.dogaware.com/ivermectin.html


----------

